# Oni 8 string outlines



## dpm (Oct 8, 2005)

A few people have requested more detail on my Oni plans. All I have right now that I can show are these _very basic_ outlines of the low F# and high A variations. There's a whole lot more to them than this but it's hard to express in 2 dimensions so I won't bother. I'm also working on 7's based on the same shape, with and without fanned frets.


----------



## Drew (Oct 8, 2005)

cool.  I can't wait to see te first actual production one of these, Dan.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2005)

How much are these going to be runnin for?


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2005)

koss said:


> How much are these going to be runnin for?



Same question. And, also, did you decide exactly how many you're going to make? or is that going to depend completely on orders?


----------



## dpm (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, at this stage I'm making to order as my funds are drying up pretty quickly getting everything set up. I have a few little ideas floating around which will become 'stock' as soon as I can, or else may become an order should somebody like a particular suggestion. Initial prices from around $2k depending on options. I'll be using (and experimenting with) buffed oil finishes, and some special metal finishes, no high gloss lacquers. For example, I have a concept for a bolt on 7 with HSS pickup config and trem option which, rather than using a gloss white painted finish on, I'd like to try bleached or whitened alder. Exotic woods are on the cards, but not 56 layer laminates from 34 species. 
I'm open to suggestion providing things stick within what Oni represents to me. Extended range, ergonomic, precision instruments with certain aesthetic boundaries, I want these things to be part of the player.
The 8's are thru neck btw


----------



## gojira (Oct 9, 2005)

dan - pop over next friday and we'll do up a 3d model for everyone to get a better idea of the ergonomics etc. 

I must say - I've warmed up to the design - it looks nothing like a citroen now.....


----------



## Shawn (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice.

I never could understand the fanned frets and it's purpose.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2005)

That 5/3 headstock gives me happy pants.


----------



## dpm (Oct 9, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I never could understand the fanned frets and it's purpose.



Check this thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3252



> That 5/3 headstock gives me happy pants.



I think that's the result I'm after   



> pop over next friday and we'll do up a 3d model for everyone to get a better idea of the ergonomics etc.



Can't do Friday, maybe one evening or weekend. I'll give you a call or something.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd love to see a natural finish, rosewood or ebony fretboard, non-fanned 7-string


----------



## a_daft_punk (Oct 13, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I'd love to see a natural finish, rosewood or ebony fretboard, non-fanned 7-string



 

Yummy 

I think an 8 would be awesome but I reckon I wouldn't use it to its full potential.

Joe


----------



## dpm (Oct 13, 2005)

Not a problem. 7's are next on my list once the first 8's are done. Unless of course I get a 7 order before then. I have a seven outline almost ready, just got to draw up the pickups and a floyd outline


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 13, 2005)

a_daft_punk said:


> Yummy
> 
> I think an 8 would be awesome but I reckon I wouldn't use it to its full potential.
> 
> Joe


Pretty much exactly my thoughts  Though I guess I am due for an 8-string lol 

My bassist started with a 4-string and I had a 6-string, he bought a 5-string and I bought a 7-string, he just bought a 6-string bass so I gotta step up some day


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 13, 2005)

When I was discussing having a fanned 9 stringer built, I wanted the bridge pickup like that. Mostly, because I read Allan Holdsworth say that the pickup should be close to the bridge, but also because it looks cool. 

Either way, I was told that it would not be a good idea. The reasoning was that the pickup on a bass(like the range of the 9th string) is further from the bridge in a "sweet spot" so it is ideal to have it close the the bridge on the little A string side, and further on the F# side.

Give it a thought,
Gregory J. Olsen


----------



## dpm (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, my first reaction was 'bullshit', but I thought about it and it really depends on how you view the guitar. If you think of it as a Charlie Hunter style 'guitar and bass' in one then yeah, having the bass side away from the bridge will fatten up those walking bass lines.
If, on the other hand, you use the bridge pickup for technical riffing and the like, and view it as an extended range guitar, then positioning the pickup the same way for all strings is way better. If it were placed further from the bridge on the bass side than the treble it would be problematic for two reasons - firstly the bass strings would lose definition, secondly the treble strings would be overbright and harsh in comparison. Actually make that three reasons. The bass strings would also overpower the treble (although pickup height adjustment may balance that out).


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 14, 2005)

"you use the bridge pickup for technical riffing and the like"
Which I do, thats why I wanted it angled as such.

I think after all 3 of the reasons you gave, the builder may not have wanted to angle it simply because there isnt a big enough pickup to do it. The 6 string EMG bass pickup was just going to cut it as it was vert. I really cant think of any other reasons...?


----------



## dpm (Oct 14, 2005)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I think after all 3 of the reasons you gave, the builder may not have wanted to angle it simply because there isnt a big enough pickup to do it. The 6 string EMG bass pickup was just going to cut it as it was vert. I really cant think of any other reasons...?



I was thinking the same thing. I've heard a lot of stories about builders and repairers coming up with 'tonal mojo' reasoning for things they simply can't or won't do. 
Avoid the EMG bass pickups too, their frequency response is all wrong for guitar purposes


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 14, 2005)

The EMG bass pups really wont be that bad. For example check out these clips. (the 8 string ones and some of the Outworld ones)
The tones pretty good.

http://rustycooley.com/video.html

I emailed Rusty and this is what he said.......

The Emg's I use are bass pickups and I
forgot the model numbers because they are different than the guitar
versions. They are supposed to be just like the 85 and 89.

Thanks
Rusty


----------



## dpm (Oct 14, 2005)

The CS would work OK, I guess, it's the closest tonally. Still not my cup of tea. OK, so the bass pickups would work for some, just make sure you fit into that category first


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, when I first sent the luthier specs, I specified that I wanted a passive system (because Duncans are my fav). He said that for the low range I should go active, and that he already had a relationship with emg to make 9 string guitar pickups so...

I dont really fall into that category, but it is what it is you know?

ps. I thought on Conklins "cherrished challeges" it said that Rusty's 8 had custom Duncans no?


----------



## Papa Shank (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone else noticed Dans site has a front on it now??

It's just one availible page but I'm digging the "Oni Guitars" branding design.


----------



## dpm (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey thanks for noticing! Gojira did that up as a quicky. I'm not altogether satisfied with the font but we haven't been able to get together and go through things properly yet. More to come!


----------



## gojira (Nov 13, 2005)

- the final site and style will be totally different to whats up at the moment - shouldn't be too far away


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2006)

Dragging this thread up from the depths...

1) Did you ever get round to finishing the 3D model/render?

2) Lefties?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 15, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> 2) Lefties?


Just flip it in paint


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2006)

If only it were that easy in real life!


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh but it is that easy!! 
Left handed is no problem at all, I just have to remember to turn everything upside down  The bridges are individual units, the pickups are custom made and easily reversible, left or right makes no difference.

Have you got BKP's in that Feline, pauly-bob?


----------



## gojira (Jan 16, 2006)

dpm said:


> Oh but it is that easy!!
> Left handed is no problem at all, I just have to remember to turn everything upside down  The bridges are individual units, the pickups are custom made and easily reversible, left or right makes no difference.
> Have you got BKP's in that Feline, pauly-bob?



setting up the usb ports could be a problem though - and provided your cad remains decidedly ukraneian - theres nothing the left handed sander wont fix, boris.


----------



## gojira (Jan 16, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Dragging this thread up from the depths...
> 1) Did you ever get round to finishing the 3D model/render?
> 2) Lefties?



No 3d model - It probably wont be necassary, or possible, as the design gets modified every nano-second.....


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

gojira said:


> setting up the usb ports could be a problem though - and provided your cad remains decidedly ukraneian - theres nothing the left handed sander wont fix, boris.



 Even I'm not entirely sure what's going on here 

Yeah the 3d model would take longer to make than the real thing, so let's not bother. And for the record, it's been a stable design for at least a week now.

You've been hanging with Vlad "the ex-Russian army dude who served in Afghanistan and is now a nurse" far too much, my friend. His sense of humour is rubbing off. "In Russia we have car with 4 wheels -HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2006)

"In Soviet Russia, car drives you!"


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 16, 2006)

How's the body count atm anyway Dan?

You must have 3-4 guitars in the works right?


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

3 guitars and 1 bass, with maybe something _very_ interesting to be added to that. The laser places have _finally_ reopened today. Why they need 4 - 6 weeks off for christmas is beyond me.
As for the Germans, I'm now quite sure the rest of the world has overtaken them when it comes to efficiency.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 16, 2006)

Something interesting enough to warrent the use of the itallic coding?

I'm hella intreaged.


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

_yes, interesting..._

in other exciting news, I ordered some Oni Guitars custom picks


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it your own design or someone else's? If it's yours I might have an idea of what it could be...

What are the picks supposed to be similar to in shape/feel?


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

As Abe Simpson once said, "A little from column A, a little from column B"

The picks are 1.5mm white acetal from Steve Clayton. Printed in black with the graphic in my sig and email/website addresses.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2006)

dpm said:


> Oh but it is that easy!!
> Left handed is no problem at all, I just have to remember to turn everything upside down  The bridges are individual units, the pickups are custom made and easily reversible, left or right makes no difference.
> Have you got BKP's in that Feline, pauly-bob?



BKP's? *re-reads to see if he's missed something or is just thick*


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 16, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> BKP's? *re-reads to see if he's missed something or is just thick*


BareKnuckle Pickups


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah, all becomes clear!

My Feline 7 has two EMG 707's, the guitar might get 'finished' properly soon as I'm finally getting the left handed locking nuts, so I can get rid of the somewhat amusing set-up I have for it now and get the action approaching something reasonable! Gotta get a mirror pickguard installed on it too hehe.

I'm getting another 7 done soon, and I was thinking of going Blaze Custom/Blaze styleee, but I'll have a think about BKP. This one is going to be a Jem style body (from Scott, cheers mate) and it's gonna be Blackmachine styled up, but I'll leave that for a future thread.

Of course after those two are done, I'll start saving for my Oni 8  .


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 16, 2006)

dpm said:


> As for the Germans, I'm now quite sure the rest of the world has overtaken them when it comes to efficiency.



Fuck yes. Nine weeks and counting for my pickups....


----------



## dpm (Jan 16, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Of course after those two are done, I'll start saving for my Oni 8  .



Well that made me smile first thing this morning


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2006)

Haha, no probs. I like the fanned fret thing as I've wanted to play with an 8 but my hands aren't huge, so something like a Leviathan with a longer scale and normal frets isn't ideal. 

Also I like the body design (I don't just want RG's and RG copies!), the fret access looks great and you cater for lefties, w00t. I look forward to seeing some completed ones so I can see more details and finishes, and although I'm a penniless student I graduate this summer - employment and money await. I can feed my GAS!


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 16, 2006)

With any luck you should see the first of many within the coming months.


----------



## gojira (Jan 17, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Fuck yes. Nine weeks and counting for my pickups....



Fuck yes should have a comma after it, and a sentence should end with three stops to imply a trailing off effect, not four, as you have so ignorantly done here.


----------



## XEN (Jan 17, 2006)

....


----------



## b3n (Jan 17, 2006)

gojira said:


> Fuck yes should have a comma after it, and a sentence should end with three stops to imply a trailing off effect, not four, as you have so ignorantly done here.



For a second there I thought Internet explorer had dropped me into an English grammar forum...


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Ah, all becomes clear!
> 
> My Feline 7 has two EMG 707's, the guitar might get 'finished' properly soon as I'm finally getting the left handed locking nuts, so I can get rid of the somewhat amusing set-up I have for it now and get the action approaching something reasonable! Gotta get a mirror pickguard installed on it too hehe.
> 
> ...



You know, im starting to think it would have been a hell of alot easier to just go with a regular lefty 7 string nut, and get locking tuners  Anyway, I've received my nut already. Did you get yours yet?

Oh and you need to post more often here man. Im fending off these lefty haters all by myself!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2006)

Haha, well they said they dispatched them a while ago, but I haven't got anything through the post yet.... then again the righty one they sent took a while to come.

Us lefties are ok, hell even this guy is a southpaw -->


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Exactly. There is a new lefty runnin around here somewhere too. 

Omg Wee BEe LeIk Teh ThREe MusKetttEeRs!!11111!!!!


BTW: "Not so local lefty"=


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2006)

Thought my profile could do with a spruce-up...we need a thing in our sigs, like a 'lefty militia!' or possibly musketeers!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 18, 2006)

They came this morning, and they send the right ones!!!! Thank god for that, I was seriously worried they'd send the wrong ones again.

Ok, well now I have two right handed nuts, one black, one chrome I don't need. How much should I charge? It came to $34.10 for both plus P&P and were about $12 each.


----------



## that guy (Jan 19, 2006)

hey anyone want a lefty seven string nut ?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually I'm fine now, haha. Normally I'd be on it quicker than a fairly quick thing, but I have what I need now.

Anyone need a righty nut?


----------



## that guy (Jan 20, 2006)

dude did you hear about my floyde fiasco?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 21, 2006)

No, fire away!


----------



## that guy (Jan 21, 2006)

ha its in a thread somewhere .. but i got a right handed 7 string warlock from b.c. rich with a left handed nut and the nut was put wayyy to farr off to the side, the last string was almost off the fretboard!!! but good ole ron fixed it up for me


----------



## Magnolia (Feb 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> Exactly. There is a new lefty runnin around here somewhere too.



Who ME?


----------



## that guy (Feb 3, 2006)

yes i think it is you


----------



## that guy (Feb 26, 2006)

darn there hasnt been anyone here in a while


----------



## dpm (Feb 27, 2006)

hi 

hey, that guy, you still got a spare lefty 7 locking nut?


----------



## Pauly (Feb 27, 2006)

Nah I have 2, one for my guitar and one for my provisional next one, these things are like gold-dust! I have 2 normal right handed 7 string locking nuts for sale though, one black, one chrome... not sure what I should charge as they're unopened in their GuitarPartsDepot bags and they only were like $15 or something each.


----------



## Scott (Feb 27, 2006)

I can hook you up with one. I have a couple of the lefty 7 floyds commin to me to test out and shit, so i have extra nuts lying around(heheh)


----------



## strychnine (Feb 27, 2006)

dan, you know im waiting for you to make mine for free 

talk to you soon bro


----------



## dpm (Feb 27, 2006)

lol, Strych, I've had some ideas.....

Scott, I'll pm you later when I have a chance


----------



## strychnine (Feb 27, 2006)

sweet.....
you gotta make it a rule of life that whenever your on your computer to turn on AIM lol.


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 27, 2006)

@ DPM: jst curious, where's the website for your ONI Guitar brand anyway? it'd be cool to see how much it has developed from the initial sketches you posted to that beast (a rather cool looking beast at that) in your signature.


----------



## gojira (Feb 28, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> @ DPM: jst curious, where's the website for your ONI Guitar brand anyway? it'd be cool to see how much it has developed from the initial sketches you posted to that beast (a rather cool looking beast at that) in your signature.



yeah dan - where is the website? - huh?


----------



## dpm (Feb 28, 2006)

Ah, the website...... yeah, well, right now I don't have a lot of content for it. Gojira's ready to rock, but I'm letting the side down. 
The development of the design isn't that interesting really, unless your idea of interesting is 30+ basic cad drawings with very minor changes between each one. Basically, after I sketched out that first one I spent a while assessing how I want the guitar to sit on the leg, hang on a strap, the relationship between the left and right hand techniques etc. - ergonomic stuff. That helped define some parameters which the body had to work within, then it was a matter of manipulating things flow in a way which is original, yet still familiar as an electric guitar. 

How's the tooth, Gojira?


----------



## gojira (Feb 28, 2006)

dpm said:


> Ah, the website...... yeah, well, right now I don't have a lot of content for it. Gojira's ready to rock, but I'm letting the side down.
> The development of the design isn't that interesting really, unless your idea of interesting is 30+ basic cad drawings with very minor changes between each one. Basically, after I sketched out that first one I spent a while assessing how I want the guitar to sit on the leg, hang on a strap, the relationship between the left and right hand techniques etc. - ergonomic stuff. That helped define some parameters which the body had to work within, then it was a matter of manipulating things flow in a way which is original, yet still familiar as an electric guitar.
> 
> How's the tooth, Gojira?



i had to hold off on my atomic breath weapon for a while - but it's all good now.


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 4, 2006)

I've seen the pictures, after finding out Jessica Alba won't be posing nude ever part of me died inside but then Dan showed me a few pictures of one of his builds and now that part of me that had died is stalking Jessica Alba.

That is the power of Dans photography skills.  


PS - His lutherie skills ain't bad either


----------



## that guy (Mar 4, 2006)

dpm said:


> hi
> 
> hey, that guy, you still got a spare lefty 7 locking nut?



yes sir i most assuredly do

and its just sitting around my house so im probably just gonna give it away


----------



## dpm (Mar 4, 2006)

Scott has already helped me out with the lefty locking nut. :yesway

My photography skills are such that I take exceptionally bad photographs. But that's OK, at least they can raise the dead!


----------



## that guy (Mar 4, 2006)

o well then any one want a lefty lockin nut?


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure i'll take one 

Actually, you should ebay it. Im curious to see what they would fetch for on there.


----------



## that guy (Mar 4, 2006)

i dont know i got it for free so i dont want to rip anyone off lol


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2006)

it's not ripping them off if they are willing to pay for it. What you are looking for is "make a profit"

"I don't know, I got it for free so I don't want to make a profit"


----------



## David (Mar 4, 2006)

Scott said:


> it's not ripping them off if they are willing to pay for it. What you are looking for is "make a profit"
> 
> "I don't know, I got it for free so I don't want to make a profit"


wise words 

maybe it's not morally right, but it sure is economically right.


----------



## evil (Mar 4, 2006)

Sell it and make a profit! Why not?


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2006)

He might not even make a dime off of it really, which is why I want him to do it. So i can see if there is a market for it. It will either sell for nothing, or quite a bit. And I know how much they are to buy from a supplier, so I wanna see the turn around price.


----------



## that guy (Mar 5, 2006)

hmm i am thinking of getting a seymour duncan invader... how much should i start this bugger for??


----------

